# What sports to consider?!



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

I know, I have a while to go before Daisy can do any form of sports, as she's still a puppy (Unsure of exact age, still has the majority of her puppy teeth, and the feet pads are not completely black, though mostly)

She has drive, and will chase the life out of the cats, and snap but never really biting the cats, she'll play fetch quite well so long as their are not many distractions going around her, she'll chase fluff or anything else flying by in the wind.

When walking with her, she'll bite my pant leg to try and get me to chase her, and when I "run" from her, she'll chase me, she also does the same thing with the other dogs at the dog park, when not wrestling...

I'd be far to afraid to try any of the protection sports, as from what I hear one wrong bit of training, and she could wind up dangerous? *shrugs, though I've seen her "protect" me from my OH's dad, and protect the OH from her dad (He was rough, but shaking my shoulder trying to be nice, and scratching the OH's back a bit rough... harmless drunk dude.)

whilst I'm happy that she'll more then likely fetch great as she ages and is able to further pay attention, and would love her the same if she didn't do a darned thing, I really want to see her happy, healthy, active, and doing something that she enjoys to do.

If sock biting was a sport, and something she loved to do I'd totally train her in it, so I'll try my best when it comes to any sport, that'll keep her happy however as it is the first dog, I'm trying to get into an activity I feel a sense of guilt as if I'm not satisfied with her how she is. (Is this normal?)


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Flyball, lure coursing, or disc dog perhaps ? ... although you neglected to mention Daisy's breed or mix of breeds.

Dissatisfaction is nothing to fear, in fact it's the driving force behind improvement. However, one should never feel actual 'guilt' for attempting to enrich their dog's life. Dogsports should be a totally _positive_ experience, for both dog AND handler.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Since she is fetching well without distractions, I'd put tennis balls on lock down. With no free access to tennis balls, they'll stay more novel and exciting to her. That's just what I would do to help develop the drive she has.

You can get started in agility foundations now. Most of the agility foundations classes are tailored to puppies(no jumping!) or beginners. That will give you an idea of whether or not you two will enjoy the sport. 

Flyball is another option. 
Have you introduced her to water to see if she can enjoy swimming? A ball crazy swimmer can get down on dock diving. 

Don't feel guilty at all. You're on the road to giving Daisy a fulfilling life. That's more than I can say for a lot of dog owners.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

The way we test prey drive is to throw the ball (or toy) through an area with a lot of distractions. High drive is where the dog will chase it with intent focus and pay no mind to distractions. Its an obsession. The lower drive dog is easily distracted. That will show up later, when alot is going on. 

However, if you address wanting something fun to do, not seriously compete, there are lots of options especially if you live near a large city. Look into dog clubs to see what's nearby, and take her out to see what goes on and evaluate her. Anything active can be fun for her, as long as she isn't pushed in something that doesn't fit.


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

petpeeve said:


> Flyball, lure coursing, or disc dog perhaps ? ... although you neglected to mention Daisy's breed or mix of breeds.
> 
> Dissatisfaction is nothing to fear, in fact it's the driving force behind improvement. However, one should never feel actual 'guilt' for attempting to enrich their dog's life. Dogsports should be a totally _positive_ experience, for both dog AND handler.


I neglected to mention her mix of breeds due to the fact, that I have no clue what breeds are in there, exactly.
The number one answer, appears to be border collie x..... some say dobie, others have mentioned Austrailian Shepherd, while others say Doberman, and I've even heard black and tan coonhound thrown in there, if you look at my posts, you will be able to see her pictures, and maybe you can shine some light in there (Daisy updated) or something of the sort


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

Tofu_pup said:


> Since she is fetching well without distractions, I'd put tennis balls on lock down. With no free access to tennis balls, they'll stay more novel and exciting to her. That's just what I would do to help develop the drive she has.
> 
> You can get started in agility foundations now. Most of the agility foundations classes are tailored to puppies(no jumping!) or beginners. That will give you an idea of whether or not you two will enjoy the sport.
> 
> ...



With her energy level flyball, might work well for her once she's out of the puppy stage, so perhaps some formal foundation in agility may help in this?
I've taken her to the Ocean, and she totally slipped out of her harness, and hid behind the OH she is so scared of water, it's not even funny.... though a hose won't bother her as much.

I did a lot of soul searching after I made this post, and am unsure if it is actually guilt that I am feeling or perhaps my intimidation into a whole new world had subconsciously manifested itself as guilt? I think in either case, once I see Daisy having fun, I might loosen up a bit.


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

juliemule said:


> The way we test prey drive is to throw the ball (or toy) through an area with a lot of distractions. High drive is where the dog will chase it with intent focus and pay no mind to distractions. Its an obsession. The lower drive dog is easily distracted. That will show up later, when alot is going on.
> 
> However, if you address wanting something fun to do, not seriously compete, there are lots of options especially if you live near a large city. Look into dog clubs to see what's nearby, and take her out to see what goes on and evaluate her. Anything active can be fun for her, as long as she isn't pushed in something that doesn't fit.


I'd say at this point the balls are chased 60-70% of the time, the problem lies in her recall due to distractions, thus it's not a very solid game of fetch.
She is getting a bit better, as we've been going to the dog park on a daily basis she's learning to ignore the distractions.

I was told one cannot be sure of their drive fully until they are at least one years of age, is there anything I can do to hopefully build onto her current drive?


Being a total mut, can she even seriously compete?

I'm also going to be looking for another dog, in the near future and would prefer a breed that can do Serious competing and keep up with her, but maybe this time a full bred dog, that is also AKC I'd prefer something a bit larger that Daisy can play rough with... would prefer something known for it's obedient nature, such as a German shepherd (would also like one around the same size, as the bigger ones, not the bred down ones.)


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

Frisbee, agility course are good, maybe even swimming.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

DeadIrishD said:


> I'd say at this point the balls are chased 60-70% of the time, the problem lies in her recall due to distractions, thus it's not a very solid game of fetch.
> She is getting a bit better, as we've been going to the dog park on a daily basis she's learning to ignore the distractions.i
> 
> I was told one cannot be sure of their drive fully until they are at least one years of age, is there anything I can do to hopefully build onto her current drive?
> ...


The fetch part doesn't matter, its the chase you want, just a total obsession, follow the ball anywhere, because its there. It may not show fully until grown, but should still be very obvious in even young dogs. You can encourage drive, but if its not built in, that will show later,say on an agility course, its hot, dog is tired, a poodle goes berserk on The side line. If you are just there for fun, I would sure do it.
Mutts can and do excel in lots of sport competition. Its about the drive. A friend has a lab that is as high drive as any of my mals. He would not do great in bite sports just because he is soft mouthed, but can compete in other things. What about detection, trailing, air scenting, if her hunt drive is great? Obedience? Food driven dogs do well in somevthings too. When you find what you want to compete in, look at the dogs there to see the breeds that do well. Genetic wise, you'll be more likely to have a serious competitors if chosen correctly. My fat rott/**** hound mix loved sleeve work, and we do it for fun, he has no prey drive. None, he watches a ball roll and looks at me. Lol but he likes to tug, and when he has a good grip has been known to lay down, all 100 lbs of him. Have fun with your dog, what you both can enjoy!


----------

